# List of books please....



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Core Archery by Larry Wise - there is a very good video now availalble
With Winning in Mind - Lanny Basham
Archery Shot Execution - Larry Skinner - oriented to Olympic recurve, but good stuff for compound too - also has a video availalble
Mastering series by James Park - 4 (?) books
Free Throw - Tom Amberry - nothing about archery, but excellent on the mental side of shot execution
Understanding Winning Archery - Al Henderson
Simple Art of Winning - Rick McKinney - also oriented to OR, but mostly applicable to compound.

That ought to get you started. 

All but the Amberry book are available at LAS. However, if you want to improve your mental game, IMHO, it's the place to start.

Allen


----------



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

I would second Core Archery and With Winning In Mind. Both have improved my game tons. Core Archery has really been hugely helpful to me. I have read it probably a dozen times.


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Just a quick post so I can come back to this. Very useful information......thanks.


----------

